# Please Be Aware



## nongreenthumb (May 1, 2007)

Once you posts pictures in your gallery, they can not be removed. Only post pictures if you wish them to remain on this site forever.


----------



## jUzSmokEIt (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. Wasnt aware of that.


----------



## GraF (May 1, 2007)

where the FUCK are you people finding these crazy ass avatars???!!


----------



## Wavels (May 1, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Once you posts pictures in your gallery, they can not be removed. Only post pictures if you wish them to remain on this site forever.



Well somehow rollitup found a way to eliminate my entire gallery with the server upgrade a while ago....so it can be done, but maybe not intentionally!
*lol*


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (May 1, 2007)

GraF said:


> where the FUCK are you people finding these crazy ass avatars???!!


just do a search for animated avatars...there are alot of good ones

then save to your computer and upload to your avatar

i spent hours one night going through all the sights...pretty cool shit !!!

 some might be to large of a file for this site to allow...good luck


----------



## cali-high (May 1, 2007)

i like mine its nice and simple and when your high you can stare at it. lol


----------



## BlindFaith90 (May 1, 2007)

How do I delete my account? I'm done with marijuana and everything... I've destroyed my plants... Well they weren't really my plants... I found the photos on google... Can anyone tell me how to do this? I'd really like my account gone, and I'd like those photos gone since their not mine... I'm not sure if their copyrighted, so I'd like them removed due to legality issues...


----------



## MajoR_TokE (May 1, 2007)

Wow nongreen i didn't know that... thanx.


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 2, 2007)

Since first joining this site I have updated and deleted pic's from my gallery. My gallery is now empty. I do it by finding and deleting each pic. I remember once I had 16 pic's to delete, takes a bit of time but I've always done it.


----------



## nongreenthumb (May 2, 2007)

yeah ive deleted pictures before, but now it appears that you can only edit the picture details you can no longer delete it, i think by looking at it that the only way to do it now is to upload a different picture in its place


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 2, 2007)

I remember when I first started I had my mates getting in the pic's. I had one mate who just managed to get himself into nearly every shot while pretending he was in that spot looking at something. Then another mate, much more blatant, posing with the plants.

Needless to say after the initial euphoria of seeing themselves on the web I decided to help paranoia set in. They never wanted to appear in any pic's again. I actually told them that the pic's couldn't be deleted as a joke.

So, a lesson there... it does need warning about.


----------



## Bigbud (May 2, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> yeah ive deleted pictures before, but now it appears that you can only edit the picture details you can no longer delete it, i think by looking at it that the only way to do it now is to upload a different picture in its place


Thats why I use photobucket,the pics can some times turn out quite big on the page, but at least you can go back and delete them if needed.!!!


----------



## Widow Maker (May 2, 2007)

You guys need to get real. What would happen if I deleted all my pics? There would be a guide thats pretty much useless. People should think before they act. If you are scared maybe you shouldnt be smoking weed.


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 2, 2007)

It's about being informed. Not scared. With the information we can decide to not post pic's that could be used as evidence. Taking close-ups of plants only, the type that can come from anywhere. Even seeing a side table or something innocent could be logged against you as evidence.

Fact is people get caught, and when you do you need to lessen the charges. If it is obvious that you are a serious producer you're looking at much more time.

Damage limitation.


----------

